# Where to buy JDM VG30E or VE30DE?



## Dhunter (Jul 2, 2005)

My current Max, '89 173k miles, is taking a crap. The heads are cracked, my transmission (AT) doesn't shift right at all, and both needs to be replaced/repaired. My dad who will be working on the car estimated it will be 1200 to do a minor rebuild, since we're going to have to lift the engine to get to be able to work on it. We're most likely going to have the tranny rebuilt (again) too. Now my question is, where could I find a JDM VG30E or VE30DE engine with tranny, and with wiring harness and ecu for the VE30DE? If anyone knows a place that carries them with relatively low miles, maybe I could go for this instead. I'm pushing more for the VE30DE, so I can have an easy 30 HP gain. :thumbup:

*edit* spelling, whoops *edit*


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

I'm pretty sure that you can't put a ve30de in an 89 without some electronic swapping, and lots of extra work. I can get you a VG30e with perfect compression for 400 shipped within U.S. 200 if you can pick up in Tulsa.


----------



## Dhunter (Jul 2, 2005)

Actually, it's the same chassis as the SE models from 92-94. The only work I can imagine needed to be done, would be to change the wiring, since obviously it's a different engine and to change the ECU. I might have to get the ECU reprogrammed for my digital dash though, that or replace it with an anolog dash.


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

You sure about that, I thought that the engine bay was slightly smaller and that it was difficult to drop a DOHC into it. I know that all of the parts are interchangeable.


----------



## Dhunter (Jul 2, 2005)

I know this, because the 92-94 GXE's have the same engine I do. The SE had the DOHC engine, cause Nissan wanted people to know that SE meant power. :crazy:


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

Dhunter said:


> I know this, because the 92-94 GXE's have the same engine I do. The SE had the DOHC engine, cause Nissan wanted people to know that SE meant power. :crazy:


I know that they have a vg30, I would not waiste the time and resources doing that though, do a custom turbo setup intstead.


----------



## Dhunter (Jul 2, 2005)

Problem is, I don't think my dad would be too enthusiastic on helping me put on a turbo. Even I'll admit, seventeen year olds and turbos shouldn't mix. However, if the VE could be provided, I don't think he'll mind much. If it has low miles, he wouldn't have to go through the trouble of rebuilding it if it runs perfect. I've seen swaps done before, they basically drop right in the engine bay. Though, I'd have to change my dash since it's digital and the SE ecu's don't work with em.


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

You've seen vg30de swaps in 1989's ? I doubt you see very many of those. It's not one of those simple plug and play swaps IMO. I know plenty of teenagers with turboed cars. Just make sure to get a radar detector and be faster than the impala cops (LS1's are bitches to outrun).


----------



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

not a bad price nismosleeper. i got my VG with low miles for only $450. Dhunter i think we have spoken before on the .org and u r willin' to do the DOHC swap i can lend u hand buddy. that way we will both know what to change and what not. now most people will tell u that its a waste of money and time but hey its ur money and ur time not theirs. u do what u want. i was thinkin' about doin' the DOHC swap into my '93 3 yrs. ago but i saw how much of a work it is to accomplish. im still wantin' to do it but i might end up doin' it to my '89 SE since i already have my '93 motor in my '89 and will be droppin' a low mileage '93 VG into my '93 with seals and gaskets replaced along with new t-belt, water pump and thermostat, and a new power steerin' pump. my '93 will be gettin' brand new oem parts all over again and should be runnin' in less than a month or two. now what nismosleeper says is also true about doin' the DOHC swap not bein' plug and play. both VG and VE engine bays r the same but i would say 90% of the parts r diff. and to do the wirin' its a PITA but like i said if u r willin' to do it i can be of help if needed. to get a JDM VG isn't worth the money cuz its the same sh!t as a USDM VG. nothing changes in either one. on the JDM VE im not sure but i do know they have the same HP on both the JDM and USDM. i have a buddy that can get u both motors at reasonable prices so let me know.


----------

